
Why Concerns About Net Neutrality Are Overblown - g09980
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/04/opinion/net-neutrality-overblown-concerns.html
======
drallison
Assume Mr. Engelhart's NYT OP-Ed is correct: there is really no significant
difference between a neutral network and the Pai/FCC supported not-neutral
network. Why bother abandoning the current, mostly neutral network? Why the
big push to abandon network neutrality?

